# الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه



## الحوت (10 أبريل 2008)

*الشي الجديد علي شخصيا يا اخوه ان المسلم حينما ياتي ويحاور خصوصا في العهد القديم ان يقول :

"هو انتم بتفهموا بالعهد القديم اكثر من اصحابه اليهود!!"

وهذه المساله ثاني مرة تمر علي بعد موضوع شبهه اهولة واهوليبه ..!!

يا ترى هل هذا سببه الافلاس الاسلامي الذي لم يعد يعرف بما يجيب فاضطر الى التحجج باننا لا نفهم العهد القديم كأصحابه ..!!

لنقرأ هذه الشبهه من مسلم :




يرفض اليهود فكرة الاله الواحد في ثلاثة اقانيم
لان هذا المفهوم يتعارض مع "الشاما"
"اسمع اسرائيل ان الخالد الهنا وان الخالد واحد
فهل تفهمون العهد القديم اكثر من اصحابه اليهود
"قل هو الله احد الله الصمد"

أنقر للتوسيع...


العقيدة معلنة لليهود .. ولكنهم هم من عجزوا عن تفسيرها !!!

فعلى سبيل المثال هذا دليل على تعدد الاقانيم في الذات الالهية المجيدة :

قول الوحي :

{ تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا. لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء. منذ وجوده انا هناك والآن السيد الرب ارسلني وروحه } ( اشعياء 48 : 16 )​
اليس المتكلم هنا هو السيد الرب ؟ فكيف يقول ان الذي ارسله هو الرب وروحه ؟!

الا ان يكون هذا كلاماً صريحاً عن تعدد الاقانيم ..
فهذا المرسل من السيد وروحه هو الابن .. والذي يصرح بأنه " موجود "
 منذ " وجود " الاب !!!

وبما ان الآب ازلي .. فهذا المتكلم هو ازلي ايضاً ..
 لانه يقول :{ منذ وجوده انا هناك ..} !


وها هو احد اشهر مفسري العهد القديم من اليهود وهو الرابي راشي ..

 قد احتار في تفسير هذا النص .. فزعم بأن الكلام فيه اقتطاع ! 

بمعنى ان المتكلم في البداية كان الرب ثم باقي الكلام قاله النبي !!

لنقرأ الحيرة :

16. Draw near to Me, hearken to this; in the beginning I did not speak in secret, from the time it was, there was I, and now, the Lord God has sent me, and His spirit.
from the time it was, there was I [Jonathan paraphrases:] From the time the nations ceased fearing Me, there I brought Abraham your father near to My service.
and now, the Lord God has sent me, and His spirit [Jonathan paraphrases:] Said the prophet, “And now, the Lord God has sent me, and His word.” This is an intermingling of words. The one who said this did not say that [i.e., the first part of the verse was said by God, and the second part by the prophet]. 

( Yeshayahu - Chapter 48 - Tanach with Rashi)​
وطبعاً بسبب وضوح هذا النص المحرج لليهود ..!
فقد اخترعوا قاعدة غريبة لتفسيره .. وهي اقتطاع الكلام من النبي ..!

بمعنى انه وسط كلام الرب الذي لم يكمله قفز النبي بكلامه وبدون استئذان ..
وبهذا يمكن ان يكون اي كلام منسوب للرب ان ينسبه آخر الى النبي ..!
وبهذه القاعدة الغريبة لا يمكن اثبات اي كلام يقوله الرب في الكتاب المقدس !

ولا حتى في قرآن المسلمين ( ان كانوا يعقتدون بهكذا قاعدة ) !

ولو دققنا في القاعدة التفسيرية لوجدناها هزلية .. اذ لم تجعل الرب يكمل كلامه .. فصار كلامه بلا معنى !

فالرب يقول : {  تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا} 

فما هو الذي يريد الرب ان يسمعه الاخرون ؟!
ثم  يقول:  {لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء. منذ وجوده انا هناك} 

 فما الذى يريد الرب  أن يقوله؟!
هل الرب يهوه يريد أن يؤكد لبنى اسرائيل أنه موجود منذ زمن طويل مثلا!! 

و ما هو تفسير انه {  منذ البدء لم يتكلم فى الخفاء } ؟!

هل هذا هو الأمر الخطير الذي يطالب الجميع ان يتقدموا ليسمعهم اياه ؟!

اليست هذه القاعدة التفسيرية الواهنة تخالف ابسط منطق عقلي ؟!
اليست دليل على حيرة علماء اليهود مع هذا النص !؟

وحقيقة كلام الرب :

 ان الابن يقول أنه لم يتكلم من البدء فى الخفاء و أنه ظاهر دائما للجميع و أنه موجود منذ وجود الآب و أنا الآب و الروح القدس أرسلاه ..!

وهذه هي المعلومة الشديدة الاهمية التي اراد الله الابن ان يسمعها الجميع .. والتي تستحق ان يطلب منهم ان يتقدموا ليسمعوها !!!

بينما اليهود صدمهم هذا النص الصريح لتعدد التعينات الالهية في الواحدانية الجامعة ..!
فلجأوا الى تلك القاعدة السخيفة لتفسيره !

كواحد منا !؟ ( احتاروا فيها )​
 فالرب قد صرح بتعدد الاقانيم في الذات الالهية الواحدة الجامعة ( والتي ليس كمثلها وحدانية ) .. 

ولكن اليهود قد احتاروا في تفسيرها .. لا بل تهربوا منها !!!

كهذا النص المقدس :

{  وقال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر } ( تكوين 22:3)​
فعبارة " كواحد منا " ! 
دالة بكل وضوح على التعدد في الوحدانية ..
والا لكان قد قال : ( صار مثلي ) !!

وان كان يقصد التعظيم لقال :

( قد صار مثلنا ) !

ولكنه قال { كواحد منا }..!

 مما يدل على انه يكلم الاقنومين المتميزين عنه والمتحدين في الجوهر !

وهذا النص سبب صدمة نفسية عميقة لدى مفسري الكتاب من علماء اليهود ..

فتجاهلوه تماماً ..!!!!

لنقرأ التفسير من الرابي راشي والذي يستشهد بدروه من ترجوم يوناثان  :


22. Now the Lord God said, "Behold man has become like one of us, having the ability of knowing good and evil, and now, lest he stretch forth his hand and take also from the Tree of Life and eat and live forever."
has become like one of us, having the ability He is unique among the earthly beings, just as I am unique among the heavenly beings, and what is his uniqueness? To know good and evil, unlike the cattle and the beasts. — [from Targum Jonathan, Gen. Rabbah 21:5]
and now, lest he stretch forth his hand, etc. And if he were to live forever, he would be likely to mislead people to follow him and to say that he too is a deity (Gen. Rabbah 9:5). There are also Aggadic midrashim, but they cannot be reconciled with the simple meaning.

( Bereishit - Chapter 3 - Tanach with Rashi )​
والمفسر اليهودي الكبير راشي لم يستطع الاقتراب من هذه العبارة المجيدة { صار كواحد منا } .. 
 فاستعان بالمفسر اليهودي الشهير القديم يوناثان في ترجومه ..
والذي بدروه لم يقدر على البحث في اغوار هذه الكلمة وعمقها .. فتغاضى عن تفسيرها !

فالعبارة المقدسة الاولى التي تثبت التعدد في الذات الالهية الواحدة .. قد اعجزت اليهود وأربكتهم ! 

اليس لكل ذلك دلالاته الواضحة ؟

عن الاستاذ البابلي 
*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*

*بالفعل دائما ردودك عزيزي الحوت قوية و كاملة
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*

جميل ايات تثبت انه يوجد ثالوث بالعهد القديم وانا بحب اضيف ​ 

(Genesis 1:26) وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى *صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا* فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».

(Psalms 33:6) *بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ* صُنِعَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَبِنَسَمَةِ فَمِهِ كُلُّ جُنُودِهَا.

(Psalms 2:7) إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: [*أَنْتَ ابْنِي*. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.

(Proverbs 30:4) مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ *وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟*

Pro 8:22 «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 
Pro 8:23 *مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ* مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 
Pro 8:24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 
Pro 8:25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 
Pro 8:26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 
Pro 8:27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ *كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ* أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 
Pro 8:28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 
Pro 8:29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ 
Pro 8:30 *كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً* وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ.


----------



## صوت الرب (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*



ana 100 100 قال:


> جميل ايات تثبت انه يوجد ثالوث بالعهد القديم وانا بحب اضيف ​
> 
> (Genesis 1:26) وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى *صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا* فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».
> 
> ...


*شكرا عزيزي ana 100 100 للإضافة المميزة*


----------



## enass (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*

*شكرا ع الموضوع الرائع

والله يفتح العيون وينور القلوب*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*

من حواري مع مسلم في احد المنتديات الاسلامية :
______________________
1- في سفر التثنيه 6:4 نقرأ ، 4 اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد ... وبالرجوع لقراءة هذه الآية في النص العبري نجد العبرية لاسم الله في العهد القديم هو اسم "elohim" وهو اسم الجمع. 
واحد" في هذا المقطع هو العبرية كلمة "echad. وتترجم الي الانجليزية بالترجمة الحرفيه لتكون "united one." او to collect together بمعنى المتحدين معا
وعند الترجمة الحرفيه سيكون ، "لدينا الآلهة الرب ، لأن الرب هو رب واحد." 
او بصورة أخرى
يمكن ان تترجم ، "اسمع يا إسرائيل : يهوه ، ونحن يهوه متحدين معا
*2-*​ظهر الثلاثة أقانيم معا في العهد القديم 
تقدموا الي اسمعوا هذا لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء منذ وجوده انا هناك و الان السيد الرب ارسلني و روحه* 17 هكذا يقول الرب فاديك قدوس اسرائيل *انا الرب الهك* معلمك لتنتفع و امشيك في طريق تسلك فيه* (إش 48 : 16-17)


*3-*​تحدث الرب الاله بصيغة الجمع عن نفسة مثلا :
التكوين 1 
و قال الله *نعمل* الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا
وغيرها من الامثله تحدث فيها الرب الاله .... وتذكر صديقي ان* لغة التعظيم بالجمع غير موجودة في العبرية أو الارامية *
*___________*
*وتم طردي من المنتدى واغلاق الحوار كعادتهم :ura1::ura1:*


----------



## الحوت (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*

*صوت الرب

enass

شكرا لمروركم :t23:

ana 100 100

اخرستوس انستي  	

شكرا على المداخلات المفيده :ura1:*​


----------



## i'm christian (20 مايو 2008)

*woooooooooooooooooooooow
:big29::big29::big29:
لا بجد رائع انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
موضوع جنان
وزى ما قال الكتاب
قد اعمى عيونهم و اغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم و يشعروا بقلوبهم و يرجعوا فاشفيهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور قلبك​*


----------



## جورج مايكل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*


سلام المسيح معكم
هذا الموضوع  رد على قارئ على موقع الاقباط متحدون
http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts-united_08/wrrr.php/2008/05/27/6114.html

5- الراسل : لو الموقع جرئ ينشر

ليس هذا المقال لمناقشة سهولة و صعوبة فهم الثالوث ، بل هو لتوضيح حقيقة أن الثالوث عقيدة شرك، يشترك فيها عدة أشخاص في الألوهية. و هذا يختلف كل الاختلاف عن عقائد التوحيد، بل هي أشبه بعقائد التعددية اليونانية و الهندية و المصرية.

الموضوع برأيي يتركز في هذا السؤال البسيط أوجهه لكل مسيحي :
هل تعبد شخصاً واحداً أم ثلاثة أشخاص؟
لاحظ رجاء أنني لم أسأل : "هل تعبد إلها أم ثلاثة آلهة؟ " السؤال واضح.

تعلّم الكنيسة المسيحية أن اللـه هو عبارة عن ثلاثة أقانيم ذو شخصيات مستقلة، و لكنها متحدة في الطبيعة الجوهرية الإلهية. فمثلا في العهد الجديد، الروح القدس حل على يسوع، و يسوع كان يكلم الاب. تقول الكنيسة أن هذا يدل على وجود ثلاثة أشخاص مستقلين من ناحية الشخصية، و متحدين من ناحية الجوهر.
اذا كان المسيح هو اللـه، و الاب هو اللـه، و الروح القدس هو اللـه، فالمسيحي اذن يعبد المسيح، و يعبد الاب، و يعبد الروح القدس.

فعندما تقول المسيحية أن هناك ثلاثة أشخاص يتكلمون مع بعضهم البعض و يحبون بعضهم، يكون المسيحيون هنا قد سلبوا من مفهوم اللـه أحد أهم مميزات وحدانيته، و جعلوا منه ثلاثة شخصيات مشتركين مع بعضهم البعض في "جوهر الألوهة".

المسيحية اليوم تقول أنها تعبد ثلاثة أشخاص. هذه هي النقطة التي أركز عليها. قد تحاول الكنيسة تبرير موقفها هذا بالزعم أن الثلاث أشخاص هم "إله واحد"، و لكنها لا تنكر أنها تعبد ثلاث أشخاص مستقلين (لكن غير منفصلين). 

والسؤال : إذا لم يكن هذا هو الشرك بعينه، و التعددية في العبادة، فما هو الشرك و ما هي التعددية؟

لذلك كما قلت في البداية : عندما تسأل المسيحي عن إلهه، لا تسأله ان كان يعبد إلها واحدا او ثلاثة آلهة فهو متعود على الرد بأنه يعبد إلهاً واحداً و الكلام كما يقولون - ببلاش وليس بفلوس -. لكن السؤال الحقيقي هنا هو: هل تعبد شخصا واحدا أم ثلاث أشخاص؟ و هو ان كان مسيحيا على مذهب الكاثوليك او الارثوذكس او البروتستانت و أراد قول الحقيقة، فهو سيقر بأنه يعبد ثلاثة أقانيم، و الأقنوم هو الشخص (ترجمة الاقنوم بالانجليزية Person أي شخص).

قرأت مرة مقالة لإمرأة هندوسية تتحدث عن ديانتها، و في نهاية الاحاجيج التي أقامتها، قالت ان الهندوسية هي ديانة توحيد و ليست ديانة تعدد الآلهة، فهذه الآلاف المؤلفة من الشخوص التي يعبدها الهندوسيون هي كلها ذات طبيعة إلهية و جوهر واحد منبثق من الإله المدعو "براهما" على ما أذكر.
ضحكت طويلا عندما قرأت هذه المقالة لأن هذا هو نفس ما يقوله المسيحيون. هم يعبدون ثلاثة أشخاص و لكنهم يتحججون قائلين انهم مشتركون بجوهر إلهي واحد، مستعملين نفس الحجة التي يستعملها الهندوسيون.
و شتان ما بين هؤلاء و بين التوحيد المجرد القائم على أن اللـه واحد بجوهره و بشخصه.

المسيحي يعبد ثلاثة أشخاص (الاب و يسوع و الروح القدس)، و هو يزعم أن هؤلاء الثلاثة اشخاص مشتركون في جوهر الألوهية. هذا ما أسميه أنا إشراك في الألوهية، أي أن المسيحية ديانة شرك.
بتقديري الشخصي المسيحيون يتسترون تحت غطاء "إله واحد"، و هي عبارة كلماتها لا معنى لها اذا ما تقرب المرء أكثر من عقائدهم الحقيقية التي تقر بصراحة أنهم يعبدون ثلاثة أقانيم، أي ثلاثة أشخاص متميزين و مستقلين في شخصياتهم، طبعا تحت غطاء اتحادهم في "الجوهر الإلهي".
لكن لا أعلم لماذا يتردد المسيحيون في الإجابة الصريحة و الواضحة عند سؤالهم، بنعم أو بلا: هل تعبدون شخصاً واحداً أم تعبدون ثلاثة أشخاص؟



وانا  لى سؤال :من هم الثلاثة آلهه الذى يعبدهم المسيحيون؟؟؟
سترد وتقول الاب والابن والروح القدس 
والسؤال التالى الذى نريد اجابته :ومن هو الاب ومن هو الابن ومن هو الروح القدس ؟؟؟؟طبعا لازم تجاوب من كتب المسيحين لأنه لايوجد فى كتبكم الاب والابن والروح القدس


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث في العهد القديم  - رد على شبهه*

فعلا وبالذات الي الاية الي انت ذكرها


*إنّ تعليم الكتاب المقدّس عن الثالوث الأقدس مؤسس في العهد القديم (التوراة):
تكلّم السيد المسيح، المخلص المنتظر الموعود، خلال إشعياء النبي قبل تجسده وولادته من مريم العذراء بحوالي سبعمائة سنة قائلا:

"تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ (ألإبن). إسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ (ألآب) أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ (ألروح القدس)" (إشعياء 48: 16)؛ "رُوحُ (ألروح القدس) السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ (ألآب) عَلَيَّ (ألإبن) لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ. أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ" (إشعياء 61: 1). 

في كلتا الآيتين، "السيد الرب" هو الله الأب، وروح السيد الرب هو الروح القدس. ظهر الرب لإبراهيم في هيئة ثلاثة رجال تكلّموا معه كواحد؛ وعبد إبراهيم الواحد (تكوين 18: 1-5، 9-19). تمجّد الملائكة الله في ملكوت السموات بترتيل ترنيمة الثلاث تقديسات: "قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ" (إشعياء 6: 3). *​


شكرا استاذا لحوت


----------



## allahmhba (5 يناير 2011)

هذه بعض من الآيات الكثير التي تتحدث عن الروح القدس في العهد القديم

" وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ "   التكوين ١ : 2

" وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ تُرَابًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْسًا حَيَّةً "  التكوين ٢ : ٧

" فَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: "هَلْ نَجِدُ مِثْلَ هذَا رَجُلاً فِيهِ رُوحُ اللهِ؟" "   التكوين ٤١ : ٣٨

" وَمَلأَهُ مِنْ رُوحِ اللهِ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ وَكُلِّ صَنْعَةٍ "   الخروج ٣٥ : ٣١

" وَلكِنَّهُمْ تَمَرَّدُوا وَأَحْزَنُوا رُوحَ قُدْسِهِ، فَتَحَوَّلَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا، وَهُوَ حَارَبَهُمْ "   إشعياء ٦٣ : ١٠

" فَحَلَّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ اللهِ فَتَنَبَّأَ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ "   صموئيل الاول ١٠ : ١٠

" رُوحُ اللهِ صَنَعَنِي وَنَسَمَةُ الْقَدِيرِ أَحْيَتْنِي "   أيوب ٣٣ : ٤

" إِنَّهُ مَا دَامَتْ نَسَمَتِي فِيَّ، وَنَفْخَةُ اللهِ فِي أَنْفِي "    أيوب 27 : 3

" لاَ تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ، وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لاَ تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي "  المزامير ٥١ : ١١

" تُرْسِلُ رُوحَكَ فَتُخْلَقُ، وَتُجَدِّدُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ "   المزامير ١٠٤ : 30

في العهد الجديد :

" فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِيًا عَلَيْهِ "   متى ٣ : ١٦

" وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لَهُ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَيْضًا، الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ" " أعمال الرسل ٥ : ٣٢

" وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ، إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِنًا فِيكُمْ "   رومية ٨ : ٩

" لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ، فَأُولئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ "   رومية ٨ : ١٤

" لأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟ هكَذَا أَيْضًا أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ "   كورنثوس الاولى ٢ : ١١

" أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟ "   كورنثوس الاولى ٣ : ١٦

" وَلاَ تُحْزِنُوا رُوحَ اللهِ الْقُدُّوسَ الَّذِي بِهِ خُتِمْتُمْ لِيَوْمِ الْفِدَاءِ "   أفسس ٤ : ٣٠


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يناير 2011)

*ايه اللى جاب الموضوع دا فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى*


----------



## holiness (7 يناير 2011)

ممكن سؤال ؟؟ 

هو ليه الموضوع الراقي ده في القسم الاسلامي ؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يناير 2011)

حلو ان الموضوع ده فى القسم الاسلامى
علشان اللى يدخل يفهم فين الثالوث فى العهد القديم
ربنا يباركم​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يوليو 2014)

. قال الرب لربي: «اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك».

دي كمان اية

24.  Then Jehovah rained upon Sodom and upon Gomorrah brimstone and fire from Jehovah out of heaven; 

. فَامْطَرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ كِبْرِيتا وَنَارا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.




24.  Then the LORD rained upon Sodom and upon Gomorrah brimstone and fire from the LORD out of heaven;
24.  igitur Dominus pluit super Sodomam et Gomorram sulphur et ignem a Domino de caelo


تكوين 19


----------



## الرب نوري99 (2 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال ،، مش الاقانيم هي صفات ذاتية لله ؟

لماذا عندما يتكلم "صار كواحد منا"
حتى لو في تعدد للصفات الذاتية لكن الله عندما يتكلم عن نفسه هل ينسب الانسان الى انه صار كواحد منه لصفاته الذاتية ؟؟ ام لكيانه وجوهره الالهي؟

يعني حتى لو هو ثلاث اقانيم مش فاهم ليه ينسب الامور بصيغة الجمع مع انه هو اله واحد


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> سؤال ،، مش الاقانيم هي صفات ذاتية لله ؟
> 
> لماذا عندما يتكلم "صار كواحد منا"
> حتى لو في تعدد للصفات الذاتية لكن الله عندما يتكلم عن نفسه هل ينسب الانسان الى انه صار كواحد منه لصفاته الذاتية ؟؟ ام لكيانه وجوهره الالهي؟
> ...


*ممكن اخى العزيز توضح يعنى ايه تعدد للصفات؟
*​


----------

